# MAURO FARABEGOLI: RAAM's Maestro of Fast Italian Imports



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Mauro Farabegoli is a likable Italian who happens to be highly regarded RAAM crew chief who has come nine times to shepard an Italian rider across the U.S., with eight of those efforts ending in successful finishes. Your RAAM reporter first met Mauro in RAAM 2007 and I’ve always enjoyed having a few friendly words with him. While he’ll tell you that he doesn’t speak English, he actually understands quite a bit—he’ll even answer or comment with a word or two in English. Still, Mauro asked that this Skype interview be with the help of RAAM crew member Andrea Lombardi acting as translator. As our Skype interview began at 10:00 pm Italian time it was clear that Mauro, Andrea and friends were enjoying a typical late Italian dinner—with plenty of wine!

Mauro began coaching and training amateur riders in 1968. Among the many riders he’s helped was a young Marco Pantani. Yet for Mauro this long passion for cycling has been as he said, “Only a hobby!” one of his crew explained, he works day-to-day as a pet shop owner, “For dog and cat,” Mauro said nodding. His involvement with RAAM began with his countryman 10-time RAAM starter Fabio Biasiolo. Andrea explained, “Fabio comes from the Northeast of Italy near Venice, but he used to come down here to Cesena and train. They met and Fabio asked him to come for RAAM—a little by chance you could say.” Mauro crewed for Biasiolo in 2000 and 2001 and his RAAM obsession began.

FOLLOW THIS LINK FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY: MAURO FARABEGOLI: The Maestro of Fast Italian Imports


----------

